# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Wat if you couldnt marry the love of your life?, wat would u

## *Fatima*

WEll wat if your parents didnt let you marry the love of ur life..dat dey wanted you to get married in the family, as it is in some family tradition, wat would u do??

----------


## Roshni

so what, i would marry the other guy.

----------


## Sporadic

nice reply roshni
hahahahaha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray wht ur opinionz

----------


## Ash

> so what, i would marry the other guy.


:applaud; muheheheh, meray wala jawab :bigthumb; sehzadi lagi hai chandni yeh jawab de kar *blush* :ye; :bg: 

okay okay free nai ziyda :evil:

----------


## sneha

well i would kill the boy tht my parents want me 2 marry 2..

----------


## sneha

just kiddin

----------


## waffa

haha u cont b ,....coz u r not so brave

----------


## sneha

how u kno im brave or not? u never kno..

----------


## waffa

i knw coz galz r not brave na

----------


## *Fatima*

yes ur rit waffa

----------


## waffa

ya i knw

----------


## Kainaat

well if the guy, my parents has chosen, is a good guy, maybe I will marry him  :Smile: 
But I will tell him that I love someone else, and if he accepts me, I will try to keep him happy rest of my life  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

may u b full fil ur desires but i dont think so

----------


## manni9

> well if the guy, my parents has chosen, is a good guy, maybe I will marry him 
> But I will tell him that I love someone else, and if he accepts me, I will try to keep him happy rest of my life


waah waah ka logic hea  :Big Grin: 
tou us say shaadi karni chahiye na jis say love kiya ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> WEll wat if your parents didnt let you marry the love of ur life..dat dey wanted you to get married in the family, as it is in some family tradition, wat would u do??


Back to te post.
well i will say no!!!!

----------


## Qambar

Yaar jis se love ho usi se shadi banti hain na  :Smile: 
otherwise woh chorti nahin hai na. us ka dar bhi tou hota hai na

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Sun Jan 29, 2006 2:54 am
> 
> well if the guy, my parents has chosen, is a good guy, maybe I will marry him 
> But I will tell him that I love someone else, and if he accepts me, I will try to keep him happy rest of my life 
> 
> 
> waah waah ka logic hea 
> tou us say shaadi karni chahiye na jis say love kiya ho


Mujh par tanz  :Frown: 

haan to, agar woh mujhe yeh jaante hue accept kare, ke main kisi aur se pyar karti thi to mera nahin khayaal agay ja kar usse is se koi problem honi chahiye  :Smile: 

Aur koshish to yehi hoti hai ke ussi se ho jis se pyaar hai, ab parents na maanein ya kisi aur wajah se shaadi na ho, iska yeh matlab to nahin aap is ghum mein kisi aur ki zindagi kharab kar dein, yeh soch soch kar ke aap kisi se pyaar karte the  :Smile: 

logic samjh mein aaya ya samjaon  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

:Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

well .............mere oor us kay parents razi thay mager phir bhi hum shaadi na kar sakay....

----------


## Kainaat

> well .............mere oor us kay parents razi thay mager phir bhi hum shaadi na kar sakay....


Kyoun  :Frown:

----------


## sulemanz

jahan dil karay bus waheen karo..kissi ki mat sunoooo.....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

sweetO u also tell wht is ur thinkin ll u marry wid ur luv r not.........???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

waqt aane par bata doon ghi lol

----------


## waffa

aray iss topic main batana hai na subhe tu bata rahe hain aur tum kiun nahe......??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Main kuch aisa nahi karoon ghi jis se mere parents ko dukh pohnche  :Big Grin:  islie agar unko woh larka nahi pasand aye to thik hai...main us se shadi karloon ghi jis se mere parents kahein ghe :P leken main pehle reason poochoon ghi ke kio nahi pasand hai woh unko :wis;

----------


## Mr_cool

well said....i

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr_cool

u r wellcome...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

iam welcome where?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

